# What, when and where to grow in Central Georgia?



## ceaves76 (Mar 4, 2012)

IM new to the forum, and new to central Georgia. I have a small farm (5 acres) I've got my chickens and my pigs and now I'm prepping for my small veg. Garden and was curious if anyone has any pointers on what to grow and when? I'm from NE Texas, and the red clay here is not the rich black soil I'm use to and the weathers a little different but not too much.


----------



## Jaspar (Feb 3, 2010)

ceaves76 said:


> IM new to the forum, and new to central Georgia. I have a small farm (5 acres) I've got my chickens and my pigs and now I'm prepping for my small veg. Garden and was curious if anyone has any pointers on what to grow and when? I'm from NE Texas, and the red clay here is not the rich black soil I'm use to and the weathers a little different but not too much.


Sweet Potatoes.


----------

